# Wife gets very wet during Foreplay any idea what to do?



## lovinghusband2016

My wife gets very very wet during Foreplay and when time comes to penetrate I feel nothing it's like a sopping wet sponge


----------



## rockon

Enjoy it!


----------



## katiecrna

Be happy you have this problem.


----------



## MrsAldi

lovinghusband2016 said:


> My wife gets very very wet during Foreplay and when time comes to penetrate I feel nothing it's like a sopping wet sponge


Tightness? 
Do you have children together? 

ETA: most husbands would love your issue, some have the opposite issue. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45

Awesome. 

Clean her like a cat would. 

or....just keep a towel next to you. It's not rocket science dude. Like kat said, be happy you have this problem.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

I think women are supposed to get this way. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

bandit.45 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Clean her like a cat would.


Thanks for the laugh of the day! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal

lovinghusband2016 said:


> My wife gets very very wet during Foreplay and when time comes to penetrate I feel nothing it's like a sopping wet sponge


I'm surprised that you feel nothing, getting very very wet is normal. The only thing I can think of, is this might be a problem for someone who has a micro-penis?

P.S. I'm not trying to be mean to you, I just can't think of any other reason why you wouldn't be able to feel anything.


----------



## bandit.45

Low slice....


----------



## Married but Happy

Toss in some xanthum gum powder, or sand for traction.


----------



## Personal

Gap filler?


----------



## bandit.45

Try some of Personal's humor on her. That will dry her up.


----------



## Lurkster

bandit.45 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Clean her like a cat would.
> 
> or....just keep a towel next to you. It's not rocket science dude. Like kat said, be happy you have this problem.


LOL!
That's what I do. I love it, and so does she! (the cat part.....don't need a towel!) 

Enjoy it while you can. As she gets older, it will change!


----------



## Mr.StrongMan

lovinghusband2016 said:


> My wife gets very very wet during Foreplay and when time comes to penetrate I feel nothing it's like a sopping wet sponge


Then why are you here? You should create a blog, or YouTube channel or become a Marriage Coach. You'll make millions! I sure could use your help. Come to think of it, 
*HELP!!!!!!!!!!* :crying:


----------



## katiecrna

Just wipe it off with the blanket or towel. I understand what you are saying... some women get SO wet that there is no friction and You can fall out. A quick wipe will help. 
Ps she can feel the difference too, it will feel better for her too if you do a quick wipe.


----------



## bandit.45

Exactly. 

Wet pvssy....no problemo....

Dry pvssy.... problemo....


----------



## TAMAT

I'm sending you a check for $10000 so my W can take lessons.

Please enjoy the rocket fuel for your ego Mr Cassanova.

Tamat


----------



## GusPolinski

Get a towel.


----------



## lovinghusband2016

No ego here nitvtrying to make myself awesome i just had a question and a concern it is more frustrating then you think no micro penis issue it is just very very slippery wet thanks I do enjoy it just sometimes it's tough to deal with


----------



## arbitrator

*I'd literally do damned handstands and turn cartwheels to be able to enjoy having that problem!*


----------



## Lurkster

I don't know what's not to like about wetness!
It's hot!
It's an indicator that I'm doing something right!
It's hot!
It's good messy fun!
It's hot! 
Lot of fun being turned into a soggy mess, along with the sheets, when she's riding me cowgirl style.
It's HOT! 
And the glazed donut look! What could be more fun than that?

Did I mention it's HOT?!


----------



## Lostinthought61

If only you were sponge worthy.....


----------



## browser




----------



## jorgegene

I can understand that can be a minor issue. 
My wife also at times gets so wet that the friction level is too low to feel much.

she almost always apologizes, saying 'sorry, I know I'm too wet!'
I reasure her and insist it's a good thing and not to apologize.

so, I go for a time while she has fun, and when I think she needs a break, I stop.
Rest a bit with some foreplay non-coitus. Then go back in again.
Inevitably, the second time, she swells up inside after a few minutes and feels much tighter the 
second time and then it's great for me.

by the third time (if needed), she has dried up quite a bit, sometimes too much.


----------



## jorgegene

No towels needed, it's all good and natural.


----------



## Starstarfish

Ah, it must be Christmas vacation.


----------



## TX-SC

I would love to have this issue. 

It's the equivalent of a woman saying, "I don't know what to do, he gets so hard!"


----------



## kingsfan

lovinghusband2016 said:


> My wife gets very very wet during Foreplay and when time comes to penetrate I feel nothing it's like a sopping wet sponge


#biggestfirstworldproblemever


----------



## Personal

Use cornflour?


----------



## Blondilocks

At the risk of being practical, how about inserting a tampon for a few seconds to absorb the extra moisture.


----------



## Spicy

What to do?

Dude, you don't have time to post online...Go give your wife more foreplay. You owe it to the world! >


----------



## Mr.StrongMan

Spicy said:


> What to do?
> 
> Dude, you don't have time to post online...Go give your wife more foreplay. You owe it to the world!


Well said!!!!


----------



## Married but Happy

Joking aside, try a different position. Have her keep her legs together, and put yours outside of hers - the reverse of how you'd normally do missionary. That should tighten things up so the wetness doesn't matter so much. She may have to arch her hips up so you can enter, or enter first and then switch leg positions.


----------



## Keke24

It's hot where I live so sometimes my partner and I need the fan on to keep cool. When its positioned directly on us during sex however it dries me up like the Sahara. We have to angle it away to avoid that.

So perhaps you can try having the fan on, positioned towards the two of you?


----------



## Keke24

Also, when we've been at it for a bit and I can sense there's less friction, he really likes it if I spread my middle and index finger over my opening (like an upside down V). Or if I make a circle with my thumb and index finger over the opening. It depends what position we're in. That way my fingers provide some friction for his member as he's sliding through them into me.


----------



## lovinghusband2016

Thanks will try that


----------



## Keke24

Is she on the pill? 

My doctor friend suggests that the pill could affect lubrication in both ways. Higher estrogen level in the combination pill can increase lubrication while higher levels of progesterone can cause vaginal dryness. Other doctors in the house please chime in.


----------



## Mark72

If you know how to manipulate the gspot with your middle and ring finger, do it. Watch the floodgates open. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3putt

bandit.45 said:


> Clean her like a cat would.


----------



## Thound

Oh how I miss those days.


----------



## Seppuku

Avoid using a tampon.


----------



## nursejackie

Bahahaha!!! I dont venture over here very often but when I do I'm always glad. This is the funniest thing I've read in a long time- laughed out loud!

No offence to OP- along with the humour you got a lot of good advice....


----------



## Faithful Wife

If she doesn't realize there is so much wetness that you are losing friction, you may have to discuss or explain it to her, so that you can then periodically stop and just wipe things up with a clean cloth you have handy for this reason. This happens to me sometimes too and it is a quick fix. If you just pull out, wipe yourself off, then dab the cloth all around her (don't scrub at it, this will irritate the delicate tissues), then when you go back in you are kind of dry and that will soak up some of the excess on the inside of her. Usually this will correct the balance for awhile...but if things get soppy again after a bit, stop and repeat the process. 

Her being this wet means she is healthy and fully hydrated, so that is a good thing. You don't want to stop the wetness from coming forth, just dry it up as it comes out so that the excess isn't around to keep things too slippery.

You may also play around with some lubes, as some of them seem to sort of absorb my own moisture and then the viscosity of the combination of lube + my wetness has more friction than just me alone. Though applying lube would have to happen before I get too wet for this to work. So basically, applying lube to him and then going to PIV before I am too wet is the optimal time for this.

She may or may not realize there is a loss of friction. When you are very wet and enjoying sex, sometimes that friction feeling comes and goes. Since it does make a difference to how it feels for you, it should be something you explain to her though, since it is so easy to fix.


----------



## ConanHub

I'm also extremely good at getting women wet.

I spill beer 🍺 on them...


----------



## joannacroc

Can I ask a rather sensitive question: do you masturbate a lot? Perhaps the friction you're looking for is a result of you masturbating with a lot of pressure/frequently? If you hold off on masturbating for a few days, does it feel better when you have sex with your wife? I'm just wondering if this is an overstimulation thing. It's an issue a few guys have had on this forum.


----------



## bandit.45

I cannot believe this guy thinks this is actually a problem. 

Loving husband let me ask you...in what other ways are you a whining, prissy boy? Do you get butthurt and start crying when the shell of your ice cream cone gets soggy? Do you wince when your woman sticks her toungue in your mouth while you are kissing her? Do you fall to pieces when you spill a drop of coffee on your shirt?

For Christ sakes....Of all the things a man could find to b!tch about, and you get all flustered over your woman getting turned on and doing what a woman does so well...

Quit your fvcking complaining and be proud of the fact that you get your woman turned on.


----------



## CuddleBug

lovinghusband2016 said:


> My wife gets very very wet during Foreplay and when time comes to penetrate I feel nothing it's like a sopping wet sponge



And that's a bad thing???

It's a very healthy woman who enjoys sex and gets in the mood easily.

If the wetness is too much, get a towel under her.


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> Quit your fvcking complaining and be proud of the fact that you get your woman turned on.


I can understand though that he honestly doesn't know what to do about the lack of friction...that he may be young and inexperienced, and that this type of thing isn't really discussed much in most arenas that young men may go to in order to hear advice or commentary. Real, practical sexual experience isn't handed around among young people all that much, so when an actual question that is somewhat technical, like this one, arises for a young couple, they may not know where to turn to ask such a question.

A lack of friction can definitely be a problem. An easily solved one for sure, but this young husband may not have realized it was that simple. He may have assumed that his wife understood what is happening to his pleasure (the lack of friction due to her wetness) and that she would have corrected it by now. So since she hasn't corrected it (and as I said in a previous post, she may not even realize it is an issue, where he assumed she would understand that it is), he just asked the question at an anonymous forum.

I'm not sure that a significant lack of friction would register as a problem for most women. It feels good to be wet. It also feels good to have friction during intercourse, but at other times it feels good to not feel friction and only feel pressure. Sometimes I get so into the pressure that I forget about the friction and then suddenly I realize the lack of friction is present.


----------



## bandit.45

Okay OP, buy a bag of sand and.....


----------



## MattMatt

Personal said:


> I'm surprised that you feel nothing, getting very very wet is normal. The only thing I can think of, is this might be a problem for someone who has a micro-penis?
> 
> P.S. I'm not trying to be mean to you, I just can't think of any other reason why you wouldn't be able to feel anything.


And the sad thing was that you were not trying to be mean. It just happened.

It reminds me of a scene on the Paul Linde Show when a female character said "Paul! How can you say such horrible things?" His reply was "I don't know. I just open my mouth and out they come!"


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Lack of friction can be a good thing! Easier to last longer that way.


----------



## Faithful Wife

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Lack of friction can be a good thing! Easier to last longer that way.


But sometimes it gets to where there is no friction, and in some positions, also no pressure. When this happens, he will basically feel nothing and will eventually lose his erection or just simply not be able to feel anything at all. It isn't very fun after a very short time of zero friction or pressure.


----------



## moth-into-flame

katiecrna said:


> Just wipe it off with the blanket or towel. I understand what you are saying... some women get SO wet that there is no friction and You can fall out. A quick wipe will help.
> Ps she can feel the difference too, it will feel better for her too if you do a quick wipe.


This could really backfire.


----------



## Lurkster

katiecrna said:


> Just wipe it off with the blanket or towel.



:surprise:
A towel!

Try wiping it off with your face.

Let me know how that works out! 
:wink2:


----------



## katiecrna

Barf


----------



## Zach's daddy

My wife gets very wet as well but dam it feels great. I don't know why you can't feel anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkster

katiecrna said:


> Barf


:surprise:


----------



## bandit.45

katiecrna said:


> Barf


Why? :surprise: Girl-goo is yummy... I wish I could freeze it and make popsicles with it. :grin2:

You women don't understand what primordial animals we men are.


----------



## katiecrna

I have girlfriends who are like I can't have sex with my husband bc I need a wax, I have 1/25 of an inch of hair on my vagina! He can't see me like this!!! And @bandit.45 is talking about making girl-goo popsicles... that's perspective for ya


----------



## katiecrna

I can't... I haven't showed in 6 hours! @bandit.45 staring blankly with a popsicle in his mouth.


----------



## Lurkster

bandit.45 said:


> Why? :surprise: Girl-goo is yummy... I wish I could freeze it and make popsicles with it. :grin2:
> 
> You women don't understand what primordial animals we men are.


Yes....besides....most of us guys love that glazed donut look.

It's a lubricant!
No.....it's a skin cream!

Wait! You're both right! 

:grin2:


----------



## Lurkster

katiecrna said:


> I have girlfriends who are like I can't have sex with my husband bc I need a wax, I have 1/25 of an inch of hair on my vagina! He can't see me like this!!! And @bandit.45 is talking about making girl-goo popsicles... that's perspective for ya


Hair today, gone tomorrow....who cares?
We are after the important parts. 
The 'girl-goo' is a bonus, and a sign of a job well done!


----------



## BetrayedDad

lovinghusband2016 said:


> My wife gets very very wet during Foreplay and when time comes to penetrate I feel nothing it's like a sopping wet sponge


Jokes on you bro, your wife has been secretly pissing on you for years!


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> Why? :surprise: Girl-goo is yummy... I wish I could freeze it and make popsicles with it. :grin2:
> 
> You women don't understand what primordial animals we men are.


Some of us do. :grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything

Faithful Wife said:


> Some of us do. :grin2:


Unfortunately you and others like you I believe are oddities FW (and I mean that as the biggest compliment possible).

Most are like katiecrna's friends. And my wife. Who cant bring herself to touch herself down there because its "icky" and "sticky" or whatever. And semen cant be considered "natural" or even sexy because it comes from my body, because you know other stuff does too.

As to the OP I dont get it. As Bandit and others have said we men tend to take it as a compliment when our woman is super wet. I think its that whole "yep I did that" ego thing.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Middle of Everything said:


> Unfortunately you and others like you I believe are oddities FW (and I mean that as the biggest compliment possible).
> 
> Most are like katiecrna's friends. And my wife. Who cant bring herself to touch herself down there because its "icky" and "sticky" or whatever. And semen cant be considered "natural" or even sexy because it comes from my body, because you know other stuff does too.
> .


I think at TAM we have a certain sub-section of people, and we do not see a sample of random people, but mostly people who are having marriage issues, and usually sexual issues.

Therefore, I don't think we can go by what is said at TAM to explain things in the rest of the married and sexual world. In other words, I think I'm not as much of an oddity as it would appear. At TAM I may be, compared to many of your wives.


----------



## heartbroken50

I guess I'm an oddity too then 

I think a lot of other women are this way too, but might worry about being slvt shamed if they admit to certain things they enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DepressedHusband

try to fold her up, that always tightens the vagina, and a tight wet vag, is a slice of heaven not to be missed !


----------



## bandit.45

katiecrna said:


> I have girlfriends who are like I can't have sex with my husband bc I need a wax, I have 1/25 of an inch of hair on my vagina! He can't see me like this!!! And @bandit.45 is talking about making girl-goo popsicles... that's perspective for ya


Hey I don't mind a little hair in my Popsicle...boy needs his protein.


----------



## bandit.45

heartbroken50 said:


> I guess I'm an oddity too then
> 
> I think a lot of other women are this way too, but might worry about being slvt shamed if they admit to certain things they enjoy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why some women....SOME....end up getting into affairs with men who, given any other situation, they would never be caught in public dead with. They get involved with men who are willing to let them be "themselves" in bed, while they do the prude act with their husbands.


----------



## Saibasu

Oh I feel you on this one. I'm the wife and BOTH me and my husband have has times where we are like it's just too damned wet down there. We keep a towel with us and sometimes he will get me to "finish" a few times first so I swell up even more. Just an FYI, we noticed after a while that it only really happened around the time I was ovulating, so try having sex right after her period as women are most dry at that point in there cycles. I get a little over Eager haha. But don't be upset by it, revel in it. If ur widens like me, then she LOVES having you and gets crazy excited for you. And seriously, give her a handful of orgasms first, then go wild. Works for me


----------



## lovinghusband2016

joannacroc said:


> Can I ask a rather sensitive question: do you masturbate a lot? Perhaps the friction you're looking for is a result of you masturbating with a lot of pressure/frequently? If you hold off on masturbating for a few days, does it feel better when you have sex with your wife? I'm just wondering if this is an overstimulation thing. It's an issue a few guys have had on this forum.


 no I do not I used to i just think she is over sexual throughout the day and get and stays wet all day


----------



## lovinghusband2016

Saibasu said:


> Oh I feel you on this one. I'm the wife and BOTH me and my husband have has times where we are like it's just too damned wet down there. We keep a towel with us and sometimes he will get me to "finish" a few times first so I swell up even more. Just an FYI, we noticed after a while that it only really happened around the time I was ovulating, so try having sex right after her period as women are most dry at that point in there cycles. I get a little over Eager haha. But don't be upset by it, revel in it. If ur widens like me, then she LOVES having you and gets crazy excited for you. And seriously, give her a handful of orgasms first, then go wild. Works for me


 thank I give her orgasm often I think it's her being extremely turned on and giving her oral doesn't help out the wetness I will try the drying move next time


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> This is why some women....SOME....end up getting into affairs with men who, given any other situation, they would never be caught in public dead with. They get involved with men who are willing to let them be "themselves" in bed, while they do the prude act with their husbands.


Um....I guess? But there are MANY women, not "some", who are just very sexual, period. So some of them get married and stay faithful and have great sex lives with their partner, some end up sexually frustrated forever because their partner isn't as sexual as they are but they remain faithful, some have several relationships over a lifetime and have great sex with some of them and not so great with others, some are straight up hookers. 

I don't see why there has to be this connection directly between "woman who enjoys sex" and "cheater". I don't make that connection for men, either. Some people are cheaters and some aren't. How sexual they are is actually irrelevant (except to the type of cheating sometimes...as in, if a guy or girl has some addiction to something, they will likely keep going back to it over and over regardless of harm to their lives...yet that is more about addiction than cheating OR how sexual a person is).

And a lot of not very sexual people have affairs, especially EA's but also plenty of PA's. People who aren't very sexual can become suddenly quite sexual at the onset of a new relationship.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Faithful Wife said:


> I think at TAM we have a certain sub-section of people, and we do not see a sample of random people, but mostly people who are having marriage issues, and usually sexual issues.
> 
> Therefore, I don't think we can go by what is said at TAM to explain things in the rest of the married and sexual world. In other words, I think I'm not as much of an oddity as it would appear. At TAM I may be, compared to many of your wives.


Again apologies for the use of the term oddity. For you and HB50. I think people see that and can immediately think WTF is this guy calling me odd for? I truly meant good oddity like a LaBron James. A 6'9" 250lb man who has the quickness and agility of a man that is a foot shorter. Hes just that odd and rare. Like a unicorn. Maybe consider yourself a Unicorn. People like those. :grin2:

Also I probably did a poor job in communicating how I thought you and others are "unicorns". In accepting our primordial natures. Hell in most likely having them yourselves. In reveling in the naturalness and messiness of sex.

This topic has just been a trigger for me lately as my wife is horrible in getting past or even enjoying the "messiness" of sex. Can't touch herself as its "sticky" and "icky". Semen is gross. etc etc.

So reading a man complaining about his wife being too wet down there and acting like its "icky" just kind of triggered me.

Have a good day in your Unicorn meadow.


----------



## Davidmidwest

Want to trade: Dude, soak it up


----------



## Lurkster

Davidmidwest said:


> Want to trade: Dude, soak it up


Or better yet....slurp it up.....


----------



## Faithful Wife

Middle of Everything said:


> Again apologies for the use of the term oddity. For you and HB50. I think people see that and can immediately think WTF is this guy calling me odd for? I truly meant good oddity like a LaBron James. A 6'9" 250lb man who has the quickness and agility of a man that is a foot shorter. Hes just that odd and rare. Like a unicorn. Maybe consider yourself a Unicorn. People like those. :grin2:
> 
> Also I probably did a poor job in communicating how I thought you and others are "unicorns". In accepting our primordial natures. Hell in most likely having them yourselves. In reveling in the naturalness and messiness of sex.
> 
> This topic has just been a trigger for me lately as my wife is horrible in getting past or even enjoying the "messiness" of sex. Can't touch herself as its "sticky" and "icky". Semen is gross. etc etc.
> 
> So reading a man complaining about his wife being too wet down there and acting like its "icky" just kind of triggered me.
> 
> Have a good day in your Unicorn meadow.


Thanks, I had a very unicorny day. 

However....I'm sorry I just don't agree that simply being a highly sexual person (including loving all the ooey gooey parts of sex) and also being a woman makes me a unicorn. I am a unicorn for other reasons, but not that one.

There are so many women who think and speak like I do. And actually a fair number of them right here at TAM!

But the majority of the men who post regularly here are not married to women like us, that's why they are here.

That does not mean we are so rare that we are impossible unicorns. Not even close. 

I have come to the conclusion that there is no great forum anywhere on the internet for happy couples who have great sex lives. They just don't end up in the same place anywhere. Sure there are forums for swingers and for poly folks and stuff like that...there is also Fetlife which has a lot of sexually happy couples (including thousands of monogamous ones)...but there is no forum where happy sexually bonded couples go regularly and spill about their happiness.

They don't need to! They are too busy having fun, happy sex! What would they be saying to each other? Swapping sexy secrets? Apparently they don't feel they need to! Why would they?? Again...having too much fun having sex to wonder what others are up to.

There are people like me who want to talk about fun, good sex and swap sexy secrets...but there is no forum that is mostly about that. (Anyone know of one I haven't discovered? I'd love a link). So people like me end up at forums like this one, which at least does have a fairly robust sex topic section, but it is still mostly about problems, not about happy sex (I think just a "happy sex" thread would not be allowed in SIM section anyway.)

That's part of the problem....a happy sex forum is going to tend to draw in more creepers than they can keep up with, and the nice monogamous people will go "ew" and split.

The topic of sexuality and my own understanding of it is kind of a hobby for me. But I haven't found too many places where good conversation and sharing of ideas and experiences can happen in a non-creepy way, in that sense, TAM is one of the best. But it still has the built in self-selection population. Which leads to this conversation you and I are having, one which I and several other women have had before on TAM. Namely: Us HD women trying to explain the idea that highly sexual women are not rare unicorns. We are normal and plentiful. Many of us may not ever reveal our sexual nature to you or anyone else, as it is entirely unnecessary to do so. Me on the other hand, I like revealing it anonymously like this, because I think people do need to let go of the idea that we are unicorns.

Now if you want to call me a unicorn because I have long candy pink hair....:laugh:


----------



## Personal

Most of the women I have been with and or am with (my wife), have been highly sexual, haven't had sexual hang ups and haven't suffered from any ick factor.

Since this has applied to all of the women I have been with except for one, I figure women like that aren't particularly rare.

Unicorns... ha!


----------



## Personal

Oh and for the OP, when your wife gets really wet try spooning or doggy style which helps provide some traction when things get to wet.

Plus as a general comment, in my experience with women who get dripping wet down there, gush lots and or squirt, one should not presume they're having an orgasm or even getting close to having one. Likewise in some instances they aren't always particularly turned on either, since some of them just stay very wet down there most of the time.


----------



## Personal

@Faithful Wife, I'd love a link to such a forum as well, like you though I still haven't found one despite trying.


----------

